# Using hay for bedding



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I use hay for bedding? I have alfalfa and Bermuda. I have mice in the tack room and they make nests out of it, so I figured why not use it for the rats. Cheaper and probably have a nice smell. The stuff I use now gets all over, the carefresh stuff.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend it. It can be dusty, carry bugs, get moldy and I heard can be problematic if eaten. I use a bit of hay occasionally as a treat to make nests and have fun, but wouldn't recommend it as a substrate.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Hay is pretty dusty I think and I don't know how good it is with controlling smells.I would just wait for other people to answer.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Hay as substrate is not the best idea... Dusty, it is hard for them to digest in the case it's eaten, things like hay mites... I don't trust it. I have spent a lot of time around hay-eating animals and it has aggravated my nose horribly and if it affected me that bad I wouldn't put it anywhere near my rats with their sensitive lungs. 

If bedding is getting everywhere you can try something like fleece or towels?


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

If you soak it first like you would if your horse had a dust allergy It should be okay. I've used my horses hay before but only a tiny bit to see what they'd think. They would chew on it and tear it up they made a huge mess. Nice to have another horse owner to talk to on the forum xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Crezzard said:


> If you soak it first like you would if your horse had a dust allergy It should be okay. I've used my horses hay before but only a tiny bit to see what they'd think. They would chew on it and tear it up they made a huge mess. Nice to have another horse owner to talk to on the forum xxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I thought I better add since I just read it again and you have mice in your tack room.... You would definately need to soak it just incase the hay spreads mites or something infectious to your rats with the mice living in it it's likely x



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've used hay before. The Timothy hay though that's for rabbits. I put it in the freezer for a good week first and take it out of the bag. Prevents bugs and dust. They never ate it really, chewed it occasionally but never to the point it was a concern. They loved it the best though, lol. It'll need to be stored somewhere other then the tack room, frozen for the lest issues, and then changed often. It is a great sometimes bedding. Not sure about a long term bedding though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

